
It’s okay to say “Stop creeping” - bspn
https://medium.com/@Atlanta_Lants/its-okay-to-say-stop-creeping-452486808647
======
jenkstom
The term "creep" is thrown around way too casually. You don't like that guy?
Why? No reason, he's just a creep.

Sure, some guys need to be called names because they are not nice people. But
calling a guy a creep is just "Social skill shaming". As in you are punishing
a guy because his social skills aren't up to whatever level. This becomes a
self-fulfilling prophecy because social situations cause anxiety. Eventually
you have lonely guys who call BS and you get things like gamergate.

I'd like to see a study done on how often autistic males get called a "creep"
compared to males not on the spectrum.

